
Ask HN: What are good resources on web scraping? - throwaway_yc
I am learning Python for data mining and analysis. Please suggest your favorite books, blogs, guides, or tutorials.
======
jascii
Mostly this:
[https://requests.readthedocs.io/en/master/](https://requests.readthedocs.io/en/master/)
[https://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/bs4/doc/](https://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/bs4/doc/)

